# crates - wot size?



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

hi im looking into crates at the moment. is there a particular kind thats better or will any do. 
What size would be right for a pup. I'm hoping to allow the dog out of the crate altogether when he's trained, so i dont really want a huge one.

Again thanks for the advice. You guys will be sick of me soon with all these questions allyx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive brought a 30" savic crate but i feel maybe a 36" one would be better as the 30" does look small.

Think everyone else on here has brought a 36" crate.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We suggest a 36" crate is best.

We have bought and recommended a top quality steel crate with side and front doors from:

Dog Health
Unit 3 
Tower Meadow
Swaffham
Norwich PE37 7LT

Tel: 01760 726340

The part number is - GY0708004-SP

I think they do it delivered for under £40.

Though crates can be bought from any Pet food place such as "Pets At Home" etc etc .....but try and buy the best quality you can (would suggest to budget anything between £30-£40) - 
I would also suggest find one with a side and front door !).

Obviously I would suggest going for the 36" model (93cm x 57.5cm x 65cm) as it would mean only buying one crate that would last a life-time. By all means get a smaller one first - but watch to see when a bigger one is needed.

Stephen xx


----------



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks yet again.

is it sad to say i have a note book mand have been complying all the info from wot bathing product to use, when food is good, training etc. lol
All i need now is a dog ha


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a 36" one and I halved it with boxes when she was little. You can buy dividers, but nappy boxes were a perfect size and I had lots of those available for when she chewed through them.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

allycamcoop said:


> thanks yet again.
> 
> is it sad to say i have a note book mand have been complying all the info from wot bathing product to use, when food is good, training etc. lol
> All i need now is a dog ha



For the extra info - try using the "search" bar on the lefthand side to read the threads on "Tropiclean" for bathing - and perhaps "Orijen" for food (though you'll find Helen (Dylansmum) is best to ask detailed advise on feeding and foods.

Stephen xx


----------



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks stephen. Ive been on amazon and ordered Savic dog cottage 91x57x62cms it is through Dogs Health and it was actually half price at £29.99 - i love a bargain me.

thanks again


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

allycamcoop said:


> thanks stephen. Ive been on amazon and ordered Savic dog cottage 91x57x62cms it is through Dogs Health and it was actually half price at £29.99 - i love a bargain me.
> 
> thanks again


Thanks for the tip, just got my Dogs Health 36" crate from there too....bargain


----------



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

Your very welcome teresa.

Ive been to view a little pup night and im smitten .

My little 'Smithy' will be coming home on the 12th August - eh ive got a puppy to live in a cottage. Super excited x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

allycamcoop said:


> Your very welcome teresa.
> 
> Ive been to view a little pup night and im smitten .
> 
> My little 'Smithy' will be coming home on the 12th August - eh ive got a puppy to live in a cottage. Super excited x


Ooh tell us more  Congrats on finding "the one"!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I got the 30" crate, but wish I'd got the 36" one now. Think we should have called Poppy Digby - not sure if she is ever going to stop growing!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Got my crate from where Stephen recommended and it's excellent, was a bargain too


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

What size crate for 2 dogs? Will 36" be big enough?


----------

